# Potato skins question?



## Chile Chef (May 15, 2009)

If I have only 3 potatoes that will make only 6 skins, How long in the oven just for the potatoes skins?


I just want to cook the skins, I've alrwady made the filling and I have a cheese fondue set to keep the cheese melted!


----------



## katybar22 (May 15, 2009)

*Well...*

You have to bake them first. Either in the oven for about an hour, or the microwave til soft, but not too soft. I rub them w/ oil and sprinkle with coarse salt. I always scoop out the potato, leaving an even amount of potato around the edges. Then I either do twice baked w/ butter, sour cream, bacon and chives mixed with scooped out potato, or I have just put cheese and bacon in the shells and served w/ sour cream and ranch. Either way, once they're stuffed just pop em back in the oven to heat and melt cheese.

What are you putting in them?


----------



## Chile Chef (May 15, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> You have to bake them first. Either in the oven for about an hour, or the microwave til soft, but not too soft. I rub them w/ oil and sprinkle with coarse salt. I always scoop out the potato, leaving an even amount of potato around the edges. Then I either do twice baked w/ butter, sour cream, bacon and chives mixed with scooped out potato, or I have just put cheese and bacon in the shells and served w/ sour cream and ranch. Either way, once they're stuffed just pop em back in the oven to heat and melt cheese.
> 
> What are you putting in them?


If I do them in the oven, How many degrees should the heat be, maybe 300, 375?


----------



## katybar22 (May 15, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> If I do them in the oven, How many degrees should the heat be, maybe 300, 375?


 

I usually go 400 for about an hour.  I think oven is the best way to go because the shells stay crisper.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 15, 2009)

How do these look everyone?


----------



## katybar22 (May 15, 2009)

Yum!!  They look great to me!!


----------



## Chile Chef (May 15, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Yum!!  They look great to me!!


Thanks Katybar, I cooked the skins by them selfs at 400 for an hour, then with the meat and cheese filling then I cooked them at 400 for 10 minutes.

Then ate them.


----------



## backybay (May 16, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> How do these look everyone?


 
*YUMMY!!!*


----------



## Chile Chef (May 16, 2009)

Thank you, backybay They were tasty!


----------



## attie (May 16, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Then ate them.





Good idea, they _do _look yummy


----------



## Chile Chef (May 16, 2009)

attie said:


> Good idea, they _do _look yummy


They were, Next time I'm going to make a crab filling probably with lump crab meat.


----------

